#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  JMI New Delhi B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*
JMI New Delhi Year of Establishment:* 1920.

*JMI New Delhi Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*JMI New Delhi Mode Of Admission:* JMI.

*JMI New Delhi Branches In Engineering:*

Civil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringComputer Engineering
 
* JMI Cut-Off 2014:

*
*
B-Tech Fee Strucutre:* Programme/Course Fee: Rs. 9,250
*
Placement:* Will be updated soon*

JMI New Delhi Campus & Intra Facilities:*
On March 1, 1935, the foundation stone for a school building was laid at Okhla, then a village on the southern outskirts of Delhi. In 1936, all institutions of Jamia, except Jamia Press, the Maktaba and the library, were shifted to the new campus. The emphasis of Jamia was on evolving education methods. This led to the establishment of a teachers college (Ustadon ka Madrasa) in 1938. In 1936, Dr. M.A. Ansari died. On June 4, 1939, Jamia Millia Islamia was registered as a society.
The fame of Jamia as an education movement spread and dignitaries from foreign countries began visiting Jamia. Husein Raouf Bey (1933), Dr. Behadjet Wahbi of Cairo (1934), and Ms. Halide Edib of Turkey (1936) were some of them. Foreigners, impressed by Jamia, began working in Jamia. A German lady Ms. Gerda Philipsborn (popularly nicknamed in Jamia as Aapa Jaan) served Jamia for many years and is buried in Jamia. In 1939, Maulana Ubaidullah Sindhi (18721944), a theologian and freedom fighter, came to stay in Jamia on the invitation of Dr. Zakir Husain. He started a school of Islamic Studies in Jamia, called Baitul Hikmah, propagating the ideology of Shah Waliullah.
In 1946, during Jamias silver jubilee celebration, one could see the crisis that India had to face in the following year: Mr. Mohammad Ali Jinnah, and Liaquat Ali Khan were on one side of Dr. Zakir Husain, the vice chancellor, on the dias; Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru, Asaf Ali and Sir Rajagopalachari were on the other side.

*JMI New Delhi Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

Hall of Residence (Boys)Hall of Residence (Girls)
*JMI New Delhi Address:* Maulana Mohammad Ali Jauhar Marg, Jamia Nagar, New Delhi, Delhi, 110025, India.





  Similar Threads: NSIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities BIT Pilani B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities NIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

